# All of the nominated documentaries at the Oscars were shot on Canon cameras.



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 25, 2019)

> Canon had a good showing at the Oscars last night, as every documentary nominated was predominately shot on Canon cameras according to Cinema5D.
> *Film: “Free Solo,” dir. Jimmy Chin, Elizabeth Chai Vasarhelyi*
> 
> Canon Cinema EOS C300 Mark II
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## sdz (Feb 25, 2019)

What!?!? I heard often that Canon video sucks....


----------



## uri.raz (Feb 25, 2019)

sdz said:


> What!?!? I heard often that Canon video sucks....



Maybe it's people's opinions that suck...


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 25, 2019)

Time for Wonderful Sony to fire some inefficient trolls


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi uri.raz. 
Maybe it’s just that the people who think it sucks have absolutely no idea what they are doing,  they are out there, I just found a desertspoon size glob of axle grease on the back brakes of a car where there should only have been a trace smear of copper grease!  Never underestimate the ability of an idiot! 

Cheers, Graham. 



uri.raz said:


> Maybe it's people's opinions that suck...


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 25, 2019)

as per usual, the opinions that have been repeated over this forum have little grounding in reality. Kind of like Harry's magic codec.....


----------



## uri.raz (Feb 25, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Maybe it’s just that the people who think it sucks have absolutely no idea what they are doing



That was my point, which I could have been clearer about.


----------



## Aaron D (Feb 25, 2019)

These people should stop wasting their time making films and READ BLOGS! Then they'd know….


----------



## Architect1776 (Feb 25, 2019)

sdz said:


> What!?!? I heard often that Canon video sucks....



Me too.
Guess the critics are too stupid to know that Canon sucks and only Sony shot productions deserve to win.


----------



## Besisika (Feb 25, 2019)

uri.raz said:


> Maybe it's people's opinions that suck...


I don't want to be the advocate of the devil but I guess, to be fair, we need to listen to what people are saying.
I shoot on 1DX II and it is fantastic. That has never been the problem with Canon. The problem with them is that they do everything to protect their higher end market.
If you were a filmmaker of that budget, renting few C300 II and a servo 50-1000 wouldn't be an issue. You can afford to put a 5D III or IV hanging all over the place without worrying if they are going to be destroyed in the process or not. I really wished the RP was that kind of camera.
This news is not exciting at all to me. It just says that I bought a fantastic gear. It proves as well that low market will remains neglected. If you re OK with that then rejoice, but if you are not then worry like I do.


----------



## ethanz (Feb 25, 2019)

I saw Canon really push this on their instagram. They are very proud of it.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Feb 25, 2019)

sdz said:


> What!?!? I heard often that Canon video sucks....


never heard that about the cinema line but the prices do suck for the features. that is the real complaint. even though I detect sarcasm.


----------



## ethanz (Feb 25, 2019)

RayValdez360 said:


> never heard that about the cinema line but the prices do suck for the features. that is the real complaint. even though I detect sarcasm.



Lots of the films used more than just the cinema line, some 1dx2, 5d2/3/4, I even saw a mention of T2i.


----------



## sdz (Feb 25, 2019)

RayValdez360 said:


> never heard that about the cinema line but the prices do suck for the features. that is the real complaint. even though I detect sarcasm.



Cinema EOS cameras do not compete with Red and Arri cameras. They compete with the mid and low tier cameras from the various manufacturers. They do well enough, especially the C300 MII.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 25, 2019)

sdz said:


> Cinema EOS cameras do not compete with Red and Arri cameras. They compete with the mid and low tier cameras from the various manufacturers. They do well enough, especially the C300 MII.



True, the C700 is Canon trying to move into "A" camera territory. Most of Hollywood is ARRI, even RED hasn't penetrated the market all that much.


----------



## riker (Feb 25, 2019)

I don't get this. So now that award winning films were shot on Canon, people are not allowed anymore to complain about Canon products and their video capabilities or they are considered idiots? wtf? I guess we are not even allowed to wish for a camera which is in league with 5d2 in it's time.
After reading this news I don't even want 5d4 to shoot FF 4K anymore...I was stupid to want it in the first place and Sony a7r is just another crap giving people unwanted features. I get it.


----------



## twoheadedboy (Feb 25, 2019)

riker said:


> I don't get this. So now that award winning films were shot on Canon, people are not allowed anymore to complain about Canon products and their video capabilities or they are considered idiots? wtf? I guess we are not even allowed to wish for a camera which is in league with 5d2 in it's time.
> After reading this news I don't even want 5d4 to shoot FF 4K anymore...I was stupid to want it in the first place and Sony a7r is just another crap giving people unwanted features. I get it.



The point is that FF 4K is not an impediment to creating great art, anymore than Ansel Adams' gear was to him. It is fair to say, "FF 4K is technically possible, gee it would be great if Canon offered this in their SLRs". But it is clearly NOT fair to say "These cameras suck because they don't have FF 4k/feature xyz". There is more to the quality of a video camera than how many pixels it can record, clearly - workflow, ergonomics, serviceability, etc. etc. could be many of the reasons why a camera with less capability in the area of resolution might be superior overall.


----------



## CanoKnight (Feb 25, 2019)

If they are happy shooting soft video with clunky cameras with tiny sensors... and saving terabytes of footage for every half minute clip, who are we to object ?


----------



## Kit. (Feb 25, 2019)

CanoKnight said:


> If they are happy shooting soft video with clunky cameras with tiny sensors... and saving terabytes of footage for every half minute clip, who are we to object ?


Who? Amateurs.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 26, 2019)

Anyone else wanna tell me that 24p doesn't matter? I'm all freaking ears.....


----------



## transpo1 (Feb 26, 2019)

twoheadedboy said:


> The point is that FF 4K is not an impediment to creating great art, anymore than Ansel Adams' gear was to him. It is fair to say, "FF 4K is technically possible, gee it would be great if Canon offered this in their SLRs". But it is clearly NOT fair to say "These cameras suck because they don't have FF 4k/feature xyz". There is more to the quality of a video camera than how many pixels it can record, clearly - workflow, ergonomics, serviceability, etc. etc. could be many of the reasons why a camera with less capability in the area of resolution might be superior overall.



Certainly is...but resolution is also a marker for how a manufacturer’s camera technology keeps pace with the times...and with its competitors. 

Kudos for all the docs being shot on Canon, but— documentaries of this sort are typically not resolution conscious. The usage of Canon cameras is indicative of the company making very reliable and easy to use products, not an indication that resolution doesn’t matter. If I shot longform docs, I wouldn’t reach for a RED, I’d reach for a Canon Cinema EOS. They’re reliable and easy to use. But the format begats using them, not on having the most advanced resolutions and formats. 

So, suffice to say, this is also not a magic bullet to ward off customers complaining about the crippled video features— including resolution— of prosumer stills cameras.


----------



## Antono Refa (Feb 26, 2019)

Besisika said:


> I don't want to be the advocate of the devil but I guess, to be fair, we need to listen to what people are saying.
> I shoot on 1DX II and it is fantastic. That has never been the problem with Canon. The problem with them is that they do everything to protect their higher end market.



Canon is in the business to make money, and contrary to what some capitalists thinks, sometimes there's more money in disappointing some of the customers.

And most people would consider the 1DX II higher end.



Besisika said:


> If you were a filmmaker of that budget, renting few C300 II and a servo 50-1000 wouldn't be an issue. You can afford to put a 5D III or IV hanging all over the place without worrying if they are going to be destroyed in the process or not.



Your point being 5D mark IV is cheap enough to destroy, but Sony's & Nikon's isn't?


----------



## Besisika (Feb 26, 2019)

Antono Refa said:


> Canon is in the business to make money, and contrary to what some capitalists thinks, sometimes there's more money in disappointing some of the customers.
> 
> And most people would consider the 1DX II higher end.
> 
> ...


Not at all. According to my budget, destroying a 5D IV is too expensive, compared to RP. If I were at their budget level, 5D IV would be. Yes, you would be afford to use Sony or Nikon but what would be the advantage, if all of your footage is already with Canon?


----------



## Besisika (Feb 26, 2019)

PureClassA said:


> Anyone else wanna tell me that 24p doesn't matter? I'm all freaking ears.....


"Certain things are meant to be for you and for you alone". Sorry if I misquoted Morpheus, he said something along those lines. 
Do you really need the approval of the whole planet when you know that you are right? 24p is your choice. Good for you. Just live and let die.
30p is mine.


----------



## slclick (Feb 26, 2019)

Which forum pundits are established documentarians?


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 26, 2019)

slclick said:


> Which forum pundits are established documentarians?


I have documented my cat chasing a laser pointer  
Seriously though, I have a couple of shorts done for work..... With the quality required and the target audience they could have been shot on just about any camera. I am most definitely not an expert at shooting video, but my impression is that the editing software is more important than the camera choice.


----------



## Trey T (Feb 26, 2019)

sdz said:


> What!?!? I heard often that Canon video sucks....


The Rebel/##D segment you're talking about?


----------



## slclick (Feb 26, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> I have documented my cat chasing a laser pointer
> Seriously though, I have a couple of shorts done for work..... With the quality required and the target audience they could have been shot on just about any camera. I am most definitely not an expert at shooting video, but my impression is that the editing software is more important than the camera choice.


I will reach out to a couple friends in the industry, they worked on 'The Price of Everything', might give me some insight into gear choices of their peers.


----------



## ethanz (Feb 26, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> I have documented my cat chasing a laser pointer
> Seriously though, I have a couple of shorts done for work..... With the quality required and the target audience they could have been shot on just about any camera. I am most definitely not an expert at shooting video, but my impression is that the editing software is more important than the camera choice.



And knowing how to use the editing software. I learn new things about Premiere all the time that make my videos better. (I also learn about all the bugs it has and why I have to keep two different year versions of it...)


----------



## RunAndGun (Feb 26, 2019)

Just throwing this out there... Canon ‘sponsored’ Free Solo.


----------



## ethanz (Feb 26, 2019)

RunAndGun said:


> Just throwing this out there... Canon ‘sponsored’ Free Solo.



Do you have an article for that?


----------



## Adelino (Feb 27, 2019)

On the other hand, congratulations to Jimmy Chen's Oscar winning film documenting Alex Honnald's amazing achievement!


----------



## LDS (Feb 27, 2019)

ethanz said:


> Do you have an article for that?



So what should we think about Sony owning a whole movie company?


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 27, 2019)

sdz said:


> What!?!? I heard often that Canon video sucks....


The makers of those definitely did not read DPReview...


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 27, 2019)

Besisika said:


> The problem with them is that they do everything to protect their higher end market.


Agree, that's the fate of Canon users during past years, and that made not only a few of videographers to change to Sony, Panasonic etc. The nice thing about modern ML cameras is that you don't need to stick with a manufacturer's camera so much than before, if you have invested a lot in his lenses, but are not happy with his cameras. This enhanced volatility in the market could force Canon to finally introduce a more competitive video technology in their non-professional cameras.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 27, 2019)

It really surprised me that even the old 5D3 was used, for "Hale County This Morning, This Evening". Should be a cure against GAS. In fact, I like my old battered mirror slapping war horse of 5D3. Still doing well with about 150.000 shutter actuations, being (ab-)used in rugged environments. I know exactly what it can do and where it's limits are, and I always can be sure that it simply will work, even if it's raining cats and dogs (and our Nikon DLSRs already need to be carefully covered to work w/o failures).


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 27, 2019)

ethanz said:


> I saw Canon really push this on their instagram. They are very proud of it.


Interestingly, DPR did NOT mention it, despite the fact that they seem to recycle every PR material they can grab from the industry during the past years, to feed their line.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Feb 27, 2019)

riker said:


> I don't get this. So now that award winning films were shot on Canon, people are not allowed anymore to complain about Canon products and their video capabilities or they are considered idiots?


No, I am definitely for free speech here, as long as it does not insult anyone or is just trolling. Critical postings help us all, because if they have a critical mass , the industry can't ignore them anymore, I am sure.


----------



## Aaron D (Feb 27, 2019)

riker said:


> ...people are not allowed anymore to complain about Canon products and their video capabilities or they are considered idiots? wtf?


Really, "not allowed"? Say what ever you want, but when you make reactionary blanket statements, be prepared for pushback.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 27, 2019)

riker said:


> I don't get this. So now that award winning films were shot on Canon, people are not allowed anymore to complain about Canon products and their video capabilities or they are considered idiots? wtf? I guess we are not even allowed to wish for a camera which is in league with 5d2 in it's time.
> After reading this news I don't even want 5d4 to shoot FF 4K anymore...I was stupid to want it in the first place and Sony a7r is just another crap giving people unwanted features. I get it.


No everyboidies input and opinion is welcome, however the corollary of your comment would appear to be that every videographer nominated for an Oscar in the documentaries category doesn't know anything about video.

It comes back to the age old issue, those that can do, those that can't pontificate on forums and lecture everybody on how nobody could with the limitations imposed on us by big bad ******* Canon, and how if they did just have one or two more features we'd all be able to shoot Oscar worthy video...


----------



## Generalized Specialist (Feb 28, 2019)

Architect1776 said:


> Me too.
> Guess the critics are too stupid to know that Canon sucks and only Sony shot productions deserve to win.



What, is DPReview suddenly handing out the awards?


----------



## ritholtz (Mar 1, 2019)

Generalized Specialist said:


> What, is DPReview suddenly handing out the awards?


Nothing on DPR so far. They are still busy whoring new Sony lens.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 1, 2019)

Besisika said:


> I don't want to be the advocate of the devil but I guess, to be fair, we need to listen to what people are saying.
> I shoot on 1DX II and it is fantastic. That has never been the problem with Canon. The problem with them is that they do everything to protect their higher end market.
> If you were a filmmaker of that budget, renting few C300 II and a servo 50-1000 wouldn't be an issue. You can afford to put a 5D III or IV hanging all over the place without worrying if they are going to be destroyed in the process or not. I really wished the RP was that kind of camera.
> This news is not exciting at all to me. It just says that I bought a fantastic gear. It proves as well that low market will remains neglected. If you re OK with that then rejoice, but if you are not then worry like I do.


And you completely miss the point.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 1, 2019)

PureClassA said:


> Anyone else wanna tell me that 24p doesn't matter? I'm all freaking ears.....


Only 4k 120 fps matters.


----------



## tmroper (Mar 5, 2019)

riker said:


> I don't get this. So now that award winning films were shot on Canon, people are not allowed anymore to complain about Canon products and their video capabilities or they are considered idiots? wtf? I guess we are not even allowed to wish for a camera which is in league with 5d2 in it's time.
> After reading this news I don't even want 5d4 to shoot FF 4K anymore...I was stupid to want it in the first place and Sony a7r is just another crap giving people unwanted features. I get it.


The point is, a lot of people who are doing the complaining don't actually know much about video. They just know how to read a spec sheet.


----------



## tmroper (Mar 5, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> True, the C700 is Canon trying to move into "A" camera territory. Most of Hollywood is ARRI, even RED hasn't penetrated the market all that much.


But ARRI hasn't penetrated general camera forums, so we'll have to settle for arguing about Canon, Sony and Nikon.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 5, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Only 4k 120 fps matters.


That is so 2018..... now we need 8K cat videos.....


----------



## flip314 (Mar 6, 2019)

tmroper said:


> The point is, a lot of people who are doing the complaining don't actually know much about video. They just know how to read a spec sheet.



...and repeat things they read on other forums.


----------



## RunAndGun (Mar 9, 2019)

ethanz said:


> Do you have an article for that?



http://www.studiodaily.com/2018/09/...mmy-chin-risks-rewards-action-cinematography/

https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...igLink&utm_term=3740040&utm_campaign=13505864

https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...igLink&utm_term=3740040&utm_campaign=13505864


----------



## ethanz (Mar 9, 2019)

RunAndGun said:


> http://www.studiodaily.com/2018/09/...mmy-chin-risks-rewards-action-cinematography/
> 
> https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...igLink&utm_term=3740040&utm_campaign=13505864
> 
> https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...igLink&utm_term=3740040&utm_campaign=13505864



The latter two aren't working. But the first article doesn't say Canon sponsored it, only that they supported it (my guess is CPS?).


----------



## tmroper (Mar 9, 2019)

RunAndGun said:


> Just throwing this out there... Canon ‘sponsored’ Free Solo.


Jimmy Chin also used a Canon for "Meru," so does that mean Canon sponsored that climb, too? Or does it mean he actually likes to use Canon cameras?


----------



## RunAndGun (Mar 14, 2019)

He probably does like Canon gear, but the links are to Canon Explorers of Light, which he is one of. He’s an ambassador for Canon and all that entails. I honestly couldn’t care less. I’m a big boy and have been shooting professionally for 22 years and I understand how the world works. If a major equipment manufacturer is going to offer you support, equipment, etc. in exchange for “publicly” using their gear, hey, go for it.


----------

